
Driverless Tesla Model 3 Pulled over by Police for Failure to Stop - Alupis
https://insideevs.com/news/374412/video-tesla-model3-smart-summon-police/
======
Traster
Obviously this is a ridiculously staged event, and I'm not sure why they felt
the need to pretend it was real, but obviously it is a real issue that Tesla
has released a feature for their car which obviously violates traffic
regulations and exhibits behaviour that would get a regular driver a fine. As
far as I understand it in that situation the person summoning the car is in
control of the vehicle which is why you must be within eye sight, so the
person driving the car is the person who should get the ticket, and then
presumably they'd have a fair argument for suing tesla for the cost of the
ticket.

------
neuralzen
It doesn't look like the cop should have been able to pull the car over
anyway, that looks like private property, not a public street or intersection,
and that stop sign is not put up by the city but by the owners of the property
(note it has no official sticker on the back of the stop sign). An interesting
and inevitable discussion, but in this case it looks like a ticket that would
get thrown out regardless.

~~~
masonic
Traffic stops can be legitimately triggered by lots of reasons beyond vehicle
code moving violations, e.g. impaired driver approaching a public road, stolen
vehicle report, endangering pedestrians or other vehicles, etc.

------
ablation
That looks like an extremely well-photographed/videoed event. One might even
imagine it was staged.

